# Peptide sides, drop dosage??



## richyd (Dec 9, 2009)

Been finding after every jab I'm very hungry similar to the feeling after taking insulin. Also I play rugby and since I started using it my fitness seems to have dropped, finding it hard to recover and catch my breath. Thinking this is symptoms of high blood pressure. I'm getting wicked pumps and feeling fuller but thinking of stopping it cause the above. I'm 100 kg/15.7 stone and pretty lean and running 100mcgs of ghrp 2 and mod gf 3 times a day. Is there possibility I'm sensitive to it and drop the dosage? Anyone else experienced the above. I also feel kind spaced out off it at times if this makes sense to anyone. Anyone had similar experience? I know there quality peps as there toms.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

GHRP 6 usually causes the hunger, although people do report having the same issue with GHRP 2

That's saturation dose for your weight, I have never used TOMS peps but people do say they tend to need less of these


----------



## richyd (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah I don't want to stop it because as far as the gym goes its working. Possibly drop the dosage and see how I go. I've gone from super fit to lot less standard in a week. Pretty sure this must be significant high blood pressure.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Size first fitness second - Give up the rugby


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

richyd said:


> Been finding after every jab I'm very hungry similar to the feeling after taking insulin. Also I play rugby and since I started using it my fitness seems to have dropped, finding it hard to recover and catch my breath. Thinking this is symptoms of high blood pressure. I'm getting wicked pumps and feeling fuller but thinking of stopping it cause the above. I'm 100 kg/15.7 stone and pretty lean and running 100mcgs of ghrp 2 and mod gf 3 times a day. Is there possibility I'm sensitive to it and drop the dosage? Anyone else experienced the above. I also feel kind spaced out off it at times if this makes sense to anyone. Anyone had similar experience? I know there quality peps as there toms.


drop the dose I had to reduce it to 50mcg per shot with Toms GHRP-2 remember it is not the dose but frequency that is important.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

i cant seem to find toms peptides even with google, can someone point me in the right direction


----------



## richyd (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks pscarb, would you drop the dose of the mod gf to or just the mod gf? Do you think the breathing could be from the peptides? Also great article on easy guide to peps, I've been very impressed with them gym wise but


----------



## richyd (Dec 9, 2009)

Ghrp and mod gf or just the ghrp?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

richyd said:


> Ghrp and mod gf or just the ghrp?


Drop both mate no need to use more GRF, you will be able to raise them in the coming weeks as your body gets used to the dose, good to hear they are working well for you mate there are many doubters but I have yet to see someone using quality peptides get nothing but good results.


----------



## richyd (Dec 9, 2009)

They definitely work I think. I've only been on them a week but the pumps I've had in the gym are like nothing I've had in a long time, I look fuller and feel it. One last question if you don't mind. Drop it down for say two weeks then try to up it yeah and just see how I feel, bit of trial and error yeah? Thanks for the replies to appreciate it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes mate, we are all different so will react differently so play it by ear......good luck


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I use same peps by tom but use 300mcg/each,i need that and it is good,as paul says we are all different!


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Anyone rate propeptides? Ive been on them 2 weeks but not noticed any changes. Not expecting miracles though but only have a 10 week supply. Would that be a sufficient length of time or do you have to run them for months?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> GHRP 6 usually causes the hunger, although people do report having the same issue with GHRP 2
> 
> That's saturation dose for your weight, I have never used TOMS peps but people do say they tend to need less of these


I found this to be a good read and explain it:

GHRP-6, GHRP-2 and Ipamorelin are all very similar in their modes of action, they work to increase Growth Hormone (GH) levels in the human body by increasing secretion of the hormone Ghrelin. On a milligram for milligram basis they are all fairly equal in their ability to increase GH levels in the human body, with GHRP-2 being slightly more efficient.

The major differences between the 3 GHRP peptides lays in their side effects. GHRP-6 causes a significant increase in hunger for many, therefore making it good for people looking to "bulk" but no so good for those trying to lose fat. GHRP-2 is often preferred for people dieting as it does not stimulate hunger, however it does raise cortisol (a stress hormone), prolactin (a hormone which can diminish sex drive) and aldosterone (a hormone which promotes water retention) more than GHRP-6 and Ipamorelin. Ipamorelin is similar to GHRP-6 in that it causes an increase in hunger (but it's not as dramatic as GHRP-6). However, since it does not raise cortisol, prolactin or aldosterone at recommended dosages it is a preferred choice for those who are sensitive to these hormones


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RadMan23 said:


> Anyone rate propeptides? Ive been on them 2 weeks but not noticed any changes. Not expecting miracles though but only have a 10 week supply. Would that be a sufficient length of time or do you have to run them for months?


Been on them for months,very good for skin/hair/nails/bones and deffo helping fat loss/recomp,weight is slowly dropping when i come off them to check(water).Put on a lot of size,with only TrT DOSE AAS as i need it medicaly(old:lolOh yes strong too bench up from 120k nov 11 or so ,to 190k now!


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Been on them for months,very good for skin/hair/nails/bones and deffo helping fat loss/recomp,weight is slowly dropping when i come off them to check(water).Put on a lot of size,with only TrT DOSE AAS as i need it medicaly(old:lolOh yes strong too bench up from 120k nov 11 or so ,to 190k now!


Cheers mate. How many months exactly you ran them for?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RadMan23 said:


> Cheers mate. How many months exactly you ran them for?


Don't do exactlyAbout 3/4 mate,good gear imo


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

I will finish my 10 weeks then and see how that goes.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RadMan23 said:


> I will finish my 10 weeks then and see how that goes.


It needs to be 3 months min realy,kind of a thing that only works after time,but does work..


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah ive heard of guys running them for 8 months etc. Longer the better.

Well next blow out sale and i'll stock up on another couple months worth.


----------

